# Pip Goes The Weasel



## N2TORTS (Nov 29, 2014)

Holiday Cherry Pips and Pops .....






next tray down this one is pretty neat~o too! ....





JD~


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Nov 29, 2014)

i think thats a tortoise not a weasel.


----------



## pam (Nov 29, 2014)

Cutest weasel I ever saw


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Nov 29, 2014)

Absolutely stunning as always!!


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 29, 2014)

Pretty baby. Can't wait to see them thar weasels!


----------



## Team Gomberg (Nov 29, 2014)

Knowing you JD, I half expected to see a baby weasel lol. Even though they don't hatch out of eggs....at your place, anything is possible!


----------



## N2TORTS (Nov 30, 2014)

Team Gomberg said:


> Knowing you JD, I half expected to see a baby weasel lol. Even though they don't hatch out of eggs....at your place, anything is possible!


Ahhh...Well Heather that might have to be on the list for the New Year .....although we did get new neighbors and I'm certain they have a few little
"rug rats" .....Hence the "jingle bells...jingle bells" all day yesterday on the Karaoke machine ...

Nice to see your smiling face ....hope all is well~

JD~


----------



## kathyth (Nov 30, 2014)

I totally agree with Heather. Nothing hatching at The Cove would surprise me but these babies are sooooo sweet


----------



## Telid (Dec 7, 2014)

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i think thats a tortoise not a weasel.


I dunno, RST - it could be a weasel ala. http://worstcats.tumblr.com/


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Dec 7, 2014)

Telid said:


> I dunno, RST - it could be a weasel ala. http://worstcats.tumblr.com/


ewwww thats a gross looking cat!


----------

